# Pleco Breeders



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Post what types of plecos you have successfully bread and what you are trying to breed that still havnt spawned. I currently have only got my bristlenose to spawn when it comes to plecos. Also does anyone breed L-34s or L-255s? I also posted on the wtb thread but it doesn't seem to get the views and I'm not interested in Aquabid or an online store.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's the only breeder I know of who's working with L-34: http://swisstropicals.com/Swisstropicals Fishlist.html
I just received a shipment of 8 more 2" L-134's yesterday. I'm hoping the group of 6 I got least year will be ready to spawn soon, but it may be another year before they'll be old enough and likely 2 more for the newer ones to join the party.
BN are easy, I just found a couple more recent spawns in 2 different tanks this past week. Most of the fry in the 75 were already picked off by the cichlids before I found them, but I salvaged a few wee calico's. I don't even bother with the brown fry any longer, though a lucky few will make it on their own.
More interesting was the recent spawn I found in a 40 breeder. There were brown, albino, and calico fry all in the same brood. What really surprised me was seeing a couple that looked suspiciously like my super red fry at that same size. The BN in the 40 breeder are all offspring of the brown trio I sold off last year. Those produced some albino fry with each spawn, but never any calico or red fry. It would be really sweet to have super reds from a totally different bloodline to mix with my others.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have ony bred a few species of plecos....bushynose of course..L-134....L-333...L-66... L-344.....otocinclus....and sturisoma festivum....
a friend of mine has probably bred about 25 or 30 different species of plecos...owns a shop in detroit area called fantastic fins...
the thing is hans ; is that you will not find more species of plecos or better keepers and breeders than those on Aquabid...


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

lohachata said:


> i have ony bred a few species of plecos....bushynose of course..L-134....L-333...L-66... L-344.....otocinclus....and sturisoma festivum....
> a friend of mine has probably bred about 25 or 30 different species of plecos...owns a shop in detroit area called fantastic fins...
> the thing is hans ; is that you will not find more species of plecos or better keepers and breeders than those on Aquabid...


Thanx for letting me know about Aquabid. I was concerned a lot of the sellers were companies that imported mass amounts of stock that are kept in horrible conditions. I've seen articles on the web that were basically animal cruelty in these fish places and I don't want to support that.


----------

